#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  PLS-CADD Tutorial

## raz

Hey Guys!



Who has a Tutorial of PLS-CADD for version 12 and above.... 

I have the Official Manual of PLS-CADD but this manual is really really BAD.... Sorry for the people of POWER LINE SYSTEM INC :P

I am looking for a Tutorial with examples.

Best Regards,

RazSee More: PLS-CADD Tutorial

----------


## abasy ali

I hope to be useful but must know that ( It does not have a detailed explanation of this program, except in the imagination of designers !!)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abasy ali

I hope to be useful but must know that ( It does not have a detailed explanation of this program, except in the imagination of designers !!)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

I found this "tutorial" before on 4shared and isn't good :'( .................. but many thanks for your time  :Smile:

----------


## gilbertomejiac



----------


## gilbertomejiac



----------


## raz

> 



Thank you Gilberto ... I was checking those videos some weeks ago but I need more information.... I am looking for a complete advance tutorial of PLS-CADD... The official manual sucks!

----------


## gilbertomejiac



----------


## abasy ali

thank u very much Mr. Gilbert

----------


## raz

thank you

----------


## seahhh

i have pls cadd full tutorial, and installer with *****, 9.2, 12.3 and 13.2. send email me to, ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com

----------


## raz

please dont sell software on this forum!!!!

----------


## abasy ali

hi gentlemen
there are a problem in all plscadd c-rack-ed v9 or v12.3 !!
we can't never do "check" for any project ( method 4 ) ??

plz,any help ??



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PLS-CADD Tutorial

----------


## raz

any answer about tutorial???

----------


## abasy ali

its ok problem was solveed
very sorry mr. raz about tutorial

----------


## raz

.............. :/ yeah very sad hahahaha

----------


## seahhh

i have video tutorials

----------


## raz

Can you share with us?

----------


## raz

any answer about tutorial???

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



I prefer english .... my spanish skills are too bad LOL

----------


## abasy ali

i have plscadd spanish Tutorial....
any one have english Tutorial ?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

hi gentlemen
there are a problem in all plscadd c-rack-ed v9 or v12.3 !!
we can't never do "check" for any project ( method 4 ) ??


pleas abasy ali explain how did you slove the problem because i am facing the same

----------


## himmelstern

> i have plscadd spanish Tutorial....
> any one have english Tutorial ?



could you share that spanish tutorial* thanks

----------

